# Need some advice please



## JOPO Strydom (7/4/16)

Good Day all, 

I have gotten myself a very nice Kanger Topbox, had no issues with it with the Clapton coil in. So i switched to the SS coil and now i am getting a lot of spitback. I have cleaned the whole tank system like 5 times a day taking out the coil, washing everything and putting it all back together. Now still getting the spitback. Any advice please?

Sorry if i posted it in the wrong section.

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Silver (7/4/16)

What juice is it and what power you vaping at @JOPO Strydom ?
What is the resistance of the coil?
Have you tried vaping it at a lower power?

PS - correct place to post this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JOPO Strydom (7/4/16)

Silver said:


> What juice is it and what power you vaping at @JOPO Strydom ?
> What is the resistance of the coil?
> Have you tried vaping it at a lower power?
> 
> PS - correct place to post this



Orion Moonlight (6 mg Nic) 
400 degrees
0.66 
and yes i have 

Thanks


----------



## Christos (7/4/16)

JOPO Strydom said:


> Orion Moonlight (6 mg Nic)
> 400 degrees
> 0.66
> and yes i have
> ...


Try taking it to 200 to 250 degrees celcius. 
Spitback usually occurs when the coils aren't tight enough with respect to cotton and when the heat is too high so the juice cooks inside the coil like bacon in a frying pan. 
You may find the vape not as pleasant at lower temps but it will reduce the spitback.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/16)

Ok great, thanks

I am not familiar with those coils 
But good that you gave the info in case someone else can offer some advice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (7/4/16)

I think 400 deg F is not enough so all the liquid is not evaporating. I use to run between 460 deg F and 520 deg F, but also found SS to spit a bit more than Ni.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------

